# Toothpick Holder



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

I bought my first lathe in December. This my first project with it. It is a toothpick holder from a plan I found in Wood magazine. I glued cedar boards to make my blank. I have never used a lathe until I got mine.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Now that is a very nice first project. I am always amazed at the talent on this forum. Congrats!


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

real good for a first


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Excellent, I made one a few years ago, it was a fun project.
this is a good start for things that will get better with experience.
Keep it up!!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks mighty fine. I would date it, sign it and keep it to compare with down the road. I have my first one I made 4 yrs ago to go with the matching salt and pepper mills I turned. Keep'em coming.


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

thanks for the complements, still trying to get the feel of the tools. I am thinking about a simple bowl next.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice, dido on what Bernie said,, I have seen some improvement in myself from the first to now..


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks fine to me also. Especially for a first.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

First project?? Wow.. very nice result. Well done!


----------

